# Looking to buy some decent wood chunks



## hdbrs (May 8, 2016)

Well as a continuing effort to improve my smoking I decided to try changing wood chunks. I get the ones from Lowes or home depot and I would like to try some real wood that maybe wouldn't give off that bitter white smoke. Someone in a different post of mine said that the big box store wood isn't as good. Anyway if someone would be interested in boxing me up some pecan chunks or hickory I'd be more than willing to cover the shipping and handling and throw in a reasonable amount to cover your time. Thanks


----------



## JckDanls 07 (May 8, 2016)

you can try these...    http://www.fruitawoodchunks.com/

Myself, I don't have a problem with wood from the big box stores...  all wood will put out white smoke until it gets up to temp...  maybe it's your technique ...


----------



## sfprankster (May 8, 2016)

A good place to obtain wood chunks and splits is with your local tree trimming service. The type of wood you can get from them depends on what grows near you.

A couple of others:

Craigslist

Ebay has several sellers I have used in* this thread.*

Another source people on SMF have used:

Fruita Wood & BBQ Supply


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (May 8, 2016)

Odd that you have problem with the wood from lowes and HD. Where I live that's the only local source we have for smoking wood. I have been buying Apple, cherry, pecan from them for years and never had a problem. 

As mentioned already fruitia is a good source. 

For Kiawe and guava this is a great source:

http://www.hawaiiguava.com/kiawe-smoking-wood.html

Kiawe is one of my most favorite woods to use for smoking. Mixed with cherry it's hard to beat.


----------



## jeffinn (May 8, 2016)

Smokinlicious.com has excellent wood! 
Great selection, great prices and customer service that is second to none! 
Two different sizes of chunks depending on what you're looking for and each box comes with a report that list the moisture content of the included wood. 
You should give them a try.


----------



## fatboycoalition (May 13, 2016)

hdbrs said:


> Well as a continuing effort to improve my smoking I decided to try changing wood chunks. I get the ones from Lowes or home depot and I would like to try some real wood that maybe wouldn't give off that bitter white smoke. Someone in a different post of mine said that the big box store wood isn't as good. Anyway if someone would be interested in boxing me up some pecan chunks or hickory I'd be more than willing to cover the shipping and handling and throw in a reasonable amount to cover your time. Thanks



How much are you looking for?


----------



## daniels (May 18, 2016)

hdbrs,

I don't mean to offend you but I really doubt that the problem is the wood.  I grab a sack of wood chunks at Lowes, HD, or Walmart when I think of it and I never have a problem with any of them.  Sure, any wood smokes a bit too much at first but then things settle down to the thin blue smoke stage.


----------



## hdbrs (May 20, 2016)

So when the white smoke dies down. The wood chunks are still producing smoke? I'm no where near offended either I can just recall numerous posts where ppl have stated they get a much cleaner smoke flavor using their own wood chunks.


----------



## phatbac (May 20, 2016)

When the white smoke dies down and it turns into small coals you get the cleanest best tasting smoke you can get. sometimes you can barely see it. It is great smoke for flavor. the big box stores chunks are fine for most things , i used to use them (and occasionally still do) for my WSM smoking.  now you can get some good small splits/chunks off ebay. i got a box of pecan lasted me 2 months of weekly smokes on the wsm for like $24 shipping included. so you can find good deals. Just let the heavy smoke die down until the thin smoke and put your meat on then. throw a chunk on your smoker when there is no more smoke coming out and run just a chunk or two at a time. for the first 5-6 hours. then after you wrap(if you do) dont worry about the smoke (its not going through the foil anyways) and after about 6 or so hours of smoke you aren't imparting much smoke in the meat anyways.

Happy Smoking,

phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## johnboybaker (May 30, 2016)

I hope no one minds my two cents but I have found that with some of the big box stores the wood has been kiln dried and that seems to make that bitter flavor in the meat. Just check in to the manufacturer to see if it is kiln or air dried. The air dried has I slight higher moisture content and give the tbs better for me. the kiln dried I run in to it smoking for a little bit then busting in to flame and causing more temp changes I have to chase.


----------

